# Watch today's Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board is meeting at 9 a.m. today and will be considering a variety of topics, including some big game items.

If you're interested, please check out the agenda and either attend in person or watch the meeting online.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Don Peay just dropped a "fake news" at the meeting!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Don Peay just dropped a "fake news" at the meeting!


Curious how he stands in this. He just bought a company "Hunter's Nation" and they renamed it "HunterNation". It's like his 50th non profit so curious what this years agenda is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It also appears that they are going to make us old folks traverse into the 21st century and get rid of out flip phones if we want to continue to apply for the bounty on coyotes. 



If you didn't listen to the meeting they want you to install a app on your phone and do all the reporting on that app along with a photo with the GPS enabled on your phone so that they can verify the location of the kill.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s because you out of staters keep bringing your out of state yotes in to collect our bounties!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wait a minute -- Critter doesn't think youth need extra tags to keep them interested, but he needs a bounty to hunt yotes?


I don't need a bounty to shoot yotes. I'll continue to leave my phone in the truck, and go hunt without it....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I often wondered just how they were going to police that problem right there. 



But how are they going to stop someone from killing a coyote elsewhere and throwing it into the freezer hole and then bringing it into Utah and letting it thaw a little to just get a picture and a GPS location? 



If the cheaters are going to cheat they will find a way.


They also want you to submit the ears and jaw yearly to keep from going over budget but it is from the time of the kill. I can see a whole lot of coyotes getting turned in if they decided that they are over budget and decided to cut the bounty for the next year. It would of been so simple for them to just do it from Jan 1 to Dec 31 but they say that they don't want to get swamped with hunters turning in coyotes at the end of the year. 



And the snowball just keeps rolling down the hill gaining snow and momentum.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> wait a minute -- Critter doesn't think youth need extra tags to keep them interested, but he needs a bounty to hunt yotes?
> 
> I don't need a bounty to shoot yotes. I'll continue to leave my phone in the truck, and go hunt without it....


Na, if I see a coyote it is going to die if at all possible. I just started turning them in this last year.

But on the youth we need to do something else besides giving them extra tags to get them interested in hunting. And by that I mean WE the hunters and PARENTS of the future hunters.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Personally, I don't like the bounty. I causes more problems than solutions. It should be eliminated. If counties want to offer bounties for coyotes, then let them deal with the problems of funding, distributing, enforcing, etc...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> Personally, I don't like the bounty. I causes more problems than solutions. It should be eliminated. If counties want to offer bounties for coyotes, then let them deal with the problems of funding, distributing, enforcing, etc...


I have some friends who are die hard coyote hunters and kill dozens - never turn in the bounty.

I agree with it being eliminated. Besides educating coyote's it goes back to our little convo about youth - How much do you need to be INCENTIVIZED to hunt?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never did need a bounty to shoot one and I have lost count on the number of them that I shot back in the late 70's down out of Cedar City when I was working there. Not to mention all of them that I picked off out around Price either. 



The bounty is just a way for me to pay for my outings and as I mentioned I didn't even think of turning one in until this last year. If I can get a couple it will put a dent into the fuel bill for the hunt that I am on when I head out for another animal. But it has been a long time since I specifically targeted them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The proposal was not to end the program. It was to make some adjustments, including the requirement for those wanting to utilize the bounty program to use an app to process their kills and also a slight adjustment in the actual bounty if funds are becoming short at the end of the year. This is no big deal. If you want to play the bounty game, play by the rules. If you just want to go kill yotes for the fun of it, then don't worry about the app. 

This really isn't a big deal at all. The Mineral Mountain sheep discussion, however. That has been a fun one in the intermittent moments I've been able to listen in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My biggest problem and also a few in the Southern district I believe is that we don't own smart phones. 



My flip phone has served me quite well for the last 10 years and other than the bounty program I see no need to upgrade. 



But then that is just me and a few others but I can just imagine how many are going to get caught when they try to process a bounty after July of next year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> My biggest problem and also a few in the Southern district I believe is that we don't own smart phones.


I can somewhat sympathize. However, I've also never purchased a Colorado hunting license. If I want to hunt there, I'm going to have to play by their rules and do it. Nobody is making me buy a Colorado license. They're simply saying if I want to hunt there, these are the rules.

Nobody is making anyone participate in the bounty program. They're simply saying if you are going to do it, these are the rules.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If there's any reason to upgrade your phone, it's GPS. Being able to download massive maps, satellite layers, land ownership, etc is a complete and total game changer. Phones work SO much better than the handheld GPS units I've seen and what do you know? They work as a phone as well!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem with phones is that they don't work in 90% of the places that I hunt where my GPS works in 100% of the places that I hunt. My GPS also has a camera and is water resistant and shock resistant. I don't have to worry about the phone breaking and being out $400-$800 to get a new one.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Whats the bounty on a yote anyway? Sounds like more money than the fur buyer gives


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Phone batteries and data charges suck! I'll stick with my Garmin Rino and not have to carry a separate radio, phone and GPS. I need my pockets for snacks!

I didn't get to watch the meeting...what happened with the proposed sheep transplant in central Utah, anyone know?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You can buy a used/reconditioned nice smart phone for $80. Like a Samsung 5. Then download OnX or whatever map you prefer AND it never uses data. The GPS on the phone will work while out of coveragea-- you don't even need to have it on a phone plan. Then you will also have a really nice camera. Buy a rechargeable stick and no need to buy batteries. 

I looked into a GPS that would do everything the smart phone would do and the cheapest was over $350 and had no where near the screen size and resolution. 

Plus the downloadable versions of most map software are cheaper than the chips and they update often. And you can download the UDWR app onto it if you want to shoot coyotes and collect the bounty......

..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll still take US TopoMapsPro any day over OnX. Has the easiest and slickest cache'ing of map data ever. And its only a one time $11 payment.

Both my old S5 or current S7 lasts for days on Airplane mode. And a simple $10 pocket charger can top off any juice use for longer trips (I have a aibocn charger that is smaller than my phone, but will completely charge it 3x).

My Garmin GPS eats a set of batteries in under 24 hours if left on.


-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Amy said:


> The Utah Wildlife Board is meeting at 9 a.m. today and will be considering a variety of topics, including some big game items.
> 
> If you're interested, please check out the agenda and either attend in person or watch the meeting online.


Why does only the last 4 hours of the meeting show up on the youtube channel? I would like to watch the content at the first of the meeting with the upland game.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> I would like to watch the content at the first of the meeting with the upland game.


Were they discussing the .22 cal turkey hunts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They haven't posted the first half yet for some reason.


The upland game was mostly a discussion around turkeys and a few new rules that have been talked about implementing. They also talked about the numbers of turkeys, chuckers, and sage hens that have been relocated, really no discussion.


They passed rimfire rifles for the fall hunt and upped the tag numbers for the fall hunts where a hunter can have 3 tags. It all passed.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

toasty said:


> Why does only the last 4 hours of the meeting show up on the youtube channel? I would like to watch the content at the first of the meeting with the upland game.


Thanks for the question, toasty. We had to reboot our server partway through the meeting, and that may have something to do with it. Our technical team is working to get the full meeting online. I'll post here once it's up. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Critter said:


> They haven't posted the first half yet for some reason.
> 
> The upland game was mostly a discussion around turkeys and a few new rules that have been talked about implementing. They also talked about the numbers of turkeys, chuckers, and sage hens that have been relocated, really no discussion.
> 
> They passed rimfire rifles for the fall hunt and upped the tag numbers for the fall hunts where a hunter can have 3 tags. It all passed.


Thanks for the update. Not happy about the results on the turkeys, but not surprised. Won't be using decoys for fall turkeys anymore. I put in many hours trying to get the rimfire from passing, and had many conversations. I thought I could make a difference, but I was wrong. Oh well, me and the kids are going to shoot nice toms this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They came to the conclusion that since there are other rifle hunts going on at that time that it will be up to the hunter to decide if the shot is a safe shot. They also said that opening it up to rim fires that it will attract more hunters that might not have a shotgun or be able to handle the recoil of a shotgun kind of pointing towards the younger hunters


I myself don't see a problem but I can also see where it could be a problem, it is all going to depend on the person pulling the trigger.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> They came to the conclusion that since there are other rifle hunts going on at that time that it will be up to the hunter to decide if the shot is a safe shot. They also said that opening it up to rim fires that it will attract more hunters that might not have a shotgun or be able to handle the recoil of a shotgun kind of pointing towards the younger hunters.


Man, pretty soon the DNR will have to buy guns and all the rest of the hunting equipment for youth hunters to get them involved. I'm offended and think I'll quit hunting, unless I'm given a glory tag, and have regulations changed to accommodate me.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

How many body shot turkeys are never going to be recovered due to this(?)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't wait to long range hunt turkeys. Sick of wearing camo and hauling in decoys and calls.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They just talked about .22's but I wonder if the .17 HMR will be legal? 



Then you could get in some nice long range sniping.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I might finally kill a turkey now!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

toasty said:


> Why does only the last 4 hours of the meeting show up on the youtube channel? I would like to watch the content at the first of the meeting with the upland game.


The entire meeting is now online. Thanks again for your patience!


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

So they going to allow more fall turkey hunts? More areas or just same w more tags?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Packout said:


> You can buy a used/reconditioned nice smart phone for $80. Like a Samsung 5. Then download OnX or whatever map you prefer AND it never uses data. The GPS on the phone will work while out of coveragea-- you don't even need to have it on a phone plan. Then you will also have a really nice camera. Buy a rechargeable stick and no need to buy batteries.
> 
> I looked into a GPS that would do everything the smart phone would do and the cheapest was over $350 and had no where near the screen size and resolution.
> 
> ...


This isn't a bad idea. Thanks.

I imagine I'd still be stuck carrying a separate 2-way radio and not sure how I'll share waypoints with other members of my group but it's something to consider.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Critter said:


> They haven't posted the first half yet for some reason.
> 
> The upland game was mostly a discussion around turkeys and a few new rules that have been talked about implementing. They also talked about the numbers of turkeys, chuckers, and sage hens that have been relocated, really no discussion.
> 
> They passed rimfire rifles for the fall hunt and upped the tag numbers for the fall hunts where a hunter can have 3 tags. It all passed.


 They should of said ONLY 17HRM no ricochets


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I threw in my 17HMR and a few hundred rounds for the memorial day camping fiesta. Stuck a gong out 100 yards away and let everyone plink away. I'd guess well over 90% of shots were on target. It would almost be too easy to hit a tom. My savage easily holds dime sized groups off a solid rest.

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm lazy, what was the outcome of the mineral mountain bighorn sheep proposal? Thanks.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My question is, does the bounty program really run out of money? Yes I've seen the data showing it has been "over budget" some years and under others. But, we all pay an extra $5. And the way I read things, on one hand, all of that extra $5 from everyone is supposed to be for the bounty program. But on the other hand, they put a cap on how much they will be paying out? Sounds like misappropriation of funds to me. I would think with the number of big game licenses being purchased with the extra $5 tacked on there would be MORE than what they cap it at.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> I'm lazy, what was the outcome of the mineral mountain bighorn sheep proposal? Thanks.


https://www.heraldextra.com/news/st...cle_cde4efcd-4781-5834-929a-e3fa41b137bb.html

Welcome back to the fold, LT.


----------

